# Experience



## brendalady (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that this is a very old question but I'm going to ask it again:  what is the best way to get into hospital coding without having experience?


----------



## GaPeach77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Try getting on at the hospital in another department first.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree!  Try to find an opening in another department of the hospital (i.e. medical records, patient accounts, etc.) and work your way up.  We all have to start somewhere.  Good luck to you!


----------



## brina (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm actualy thinking about applying for a unit secretary position to get my foot in the door. Without any coding experience and just a class under my belt, from what I've been reading, better start somewhere else other than coding.


----------



## ajudd (Mar 27, 2008)

I went to school at BOCES for medical billing and I applied a local hospital as a secretary.  Once you are "in" you'll be amazed at how much more you hear.  Plus a lot of places hire from within, so getting in is more important.  You can move around once you're in!
Medical records is a great place to be, because you can get a real feel for the hospital, plus you'll have access to a lot more info about the whole facility!
Good luck


----------



## gared111 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think getting a regular old billing position in a hospital is a good way to start but take initiative.  When you see a denial for a coding related issue try to solve it yourself rather than giving it back to the coder.  If you find errors & can present the solution to your supervisor & show him/her that you can do the coding position it will work in your favor.  Have the facts ready such as why you believe the coding should be changed & have the documents/coding rules to back it up.  Get those specialty certifications, they're not expensive & will show your interest in furthering your education.  I am not a fan of those specialty certifications (I took the general surgery exam at one point & passed but feel like I didn't learn anything from it....) but I still think they look good on the resume'.


----------



## RFerko (Apr 3, 2008)

*entry-level coding jobs in hospitals*

I have heard the same comment in my area. The local hospital likes to promote from within, and hospitals in the large city 30 miles away want you to have 3-5 years of experience, and at least a CCS credential.
So one of my ideas is to try for any job I can get in the local hospital.


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 5, 2008)

I worked as a precertificaton specialist and a credentialing specialist for 1 year prior to getting my coding. Unfortunately hospitals don't like to hire a lot of new employees like coders.. I lucked out because they had to open a new position and I already had my certification with some experience.


----------

